# The eye in the sky



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just another example of Uncle Sam watching us. When will it end?

FBI flying surveillance aircraft over US cities; planes traced to fake companies | Fox News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This level of spying doesn't make sense to me, why bother? Don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Every time I start to think that I am just being paranoid about our government something like this comes up. Seems like the book 1984 just had the date wrong. We are rapidly heading in that direction if we are not there already. I think EVERY 3 letter acronym in the Government should be closed and the people put in the unemployment line, think IRS, BLM, DHS, TSA, FBI.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Because they can. Today, they tell us it's in the interest of national security, Our safety, criminal wrong doing. Tomorrow they will be in our bedrooms. Behold.....The thought police. 1984 is here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> This level of spying doesn't make sense to me, why bother? Don't they have anything better to do?


It's basically a solution looking for a problem.

I'm glad someone posted this because I was going to. Our history of terrorist activity in this country in no way warrants the amount "protection" they are giving us by stomping on our civil liberties. We the people need to put our collective feet down and say enough is enough.

I was especially disturbed by the fact they can fly over a crowd and pinpoint everyone in the crowd by there cell phone even if it's not being used. I remember everyone being worried the gov was going to stick a chip in us and be able to monitor us. Well no need, we gladly carry that chip around with us in our pocket and we get mad if we don't have it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why bother spying on American citizens when the TSA just missed 92% of weapons and explosives just now? Focusing on the wrong thing. "Every government has to repress its own citizens to stay in power."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Spend more money, hire more people for government ABC departments. Show they
caught one bad guy, get more money to spend, buy more stuff, hire more people.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I live 2 miles from the local FBI headquarters which is across the street from Deer Valley Airport. We are in the DVA landing path so I'm pretty sure that these planes have flown over my house on more than one occasion. Matter of fact, I'm pretty sure that they moved the FBI HQ there for that reason.

During the summer, I skinny dip. I'd bet you money that 90% of our FBI headquarters has seen me naked and is either jealous or intimidated and the other 10% probably has me beat, but not by much.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you moon them?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Would it be wrong to launch a SAM? Maybe just use a laser to blind the camera? Well, how about firing paint balls at them?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In the end it's about power and control. let know one be nieve enough to believe if the government, or anyone for that matter, has the means, that they will not get around to using it eventually. They will track us, listen to us, and watch us so that there is no place to hide where they can't see us or hear us. We will no longer have privacy, freedom, or rights. We give these things a piece at a time and in the end we will give all eventually.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Do you moon them?


I like to lay face up on the raft.
Sooooo... The full monty?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds a bit like the mouse floating on a board. As he approaches the bridge he yells, "Raise the drawbridge!"

Not to say I don't believe what you say - just tempering it with a bit of humor.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What is interesting about this is that about 5 years ago the courts (still within the patriot act era) told the feds to knock that crap off. They were using those shiny black DHS helicopters (used to he INS helicopters) to fly grid patterns over the city with a thermascope. They said they were looking for grow houses, but the courts told them NEIN, because essentially they were searching your house by doing so. So now they went to a private contractor.

Snowden really opened America's eyes. The guy is a true patriot. Essentially he has already sacrificed his life for country. While he is free now (hiding in a foreigh embassy) he will eventually find himself in Leavenworth, next door to Bradley Manning. The thing is, he prolly knew all of this before he even started. In the end he will spend the rest of his life in prison for outing the government.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Not to say I don't believe what you say


I jest...


----------

